# yall make sure you



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

HUG A VET TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Will be huggin my daddy  proud to say he was a Marine and fought for this country!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Hugs to you Mr.Rick. :angel:
:hug:


----------



## Eabarco (Oct 16, 2012)

*Thank god for our armed forces !!*

Today we honor those who fought, and are fighting to ensure our freedom ... Thank you all ..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Welder, and Old Dog, JohnsDaddy, and Dave Winners and the many other unnamed Veterans who have served our country Past and Present! The military creates a sort of Brotherhood amongst veterans, and although I'm a woman, i'm very proud to be a part of that brotherhood!


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Thank you Welder, and Old Dog, JohnsDaddy, and Dave Winners and the many other unnamed Veterans who have served our country Past and Present! The military creates a sort of Brotherhood amongst veterans, and although I'm a woman, i'm very proud to be a part of that brotherhood!


We cant forget you also !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

:hug: for Bev!!:cheers:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dynasty said:


> We cant forget you also !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Dynasty.



~StangChick~ said:


> :hug: for Bev!!:cheers:


Thank you Rebecca!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

And we could skip one vet u mentioned. Theyre a joke and a disgrace to the uniform they put on....

Welder olddog and bev arent who I mean... also lets not forget the civilian contractors who made your guys jibs easier and you're time iver seas more livable. 

Thanks guys you will always have my respect and love.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks to all those who have put in work to insure we get to have the rights we do. You folks will always be looked up and have my up most respect.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Happy Veterans Day!!!! To all those who have served heart, time, tears, and blood for the defense of this nation and the people in which we dub "America" .. God Bless you all.. Thank You!!

"In war, there are no unwounded soldiers." -Jose Narosky

"We often take for granted the very things that most deserve our gratitude." -Cynthia Ozick

"The more we sweat in peace the less we bleed in war." -Vijaya Lakshmi 

Happy Veterans Day! To All those who've put their heart and time in defending this nation.... Thank You~


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks yall....it means alot........


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Youre more than welcome


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you everyone.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:hugs: thank you to all who have made sacrifices for us and this country.


----------

